# My deal of the day



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

These are all deals found from various bargain hunting sites on the net.

Please be aware that these items sell out quickly, if you can't find it, it's probably no longer available. Most items only last about 2 days before they are gone.


----------



## Biv. (Dec 28, 2002)

Didn't know I was on the E-Bay site


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

if you live in California I would go here and check this place out. They have KILLER deals.

www.lacomputerfair.com


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

OMG, i though i got the deal when i bought this http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/class.asp?logon=&langid=EN&dept=1&WLBS=fs-web1&catid=1086
netgear router for $49.99 (CDN) after rebates, but only if i had found out about the 10$ Dlink u posted, so that's about 15$ canadian.
damn i would have even been ready to pay whatever shipping!

keep em coming  and don't be hesitant to post any canadian deals that u find out about


----------



## boing (Jan 26, 2003)

Just go to the link below and scroll to the bottom to click on the
link to get a free two room satelite system. It even includes
the installation.

http://www.angelfire.com/games4/boing

Pretty cool eh???


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

heres one for our Canadian members

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/pr...id=10495&logon=&langid=EN&dept=1&WLBS=fsweb11

Netgear RP614 4-Port WebSafe Router $99.99 - 50MIR - $10(instant rebate) = 39.99 (free shipping) -- Warranty 3 Years Parts & Labour 
I got one when the MIR was $40  oh well

not much of a deal compared to what gotrootdude has been posting, but i'm workin on it ------and its cheaper now
EDIT********another $10 off on this router******** NOw-39.99


----------



## grainger (Apr 30, 2003)

Lovely idea,since you have so much time on your hands ,how about a canadian "deal of the day" !


----------



## Jinggler (May 8, 2003)

Netgear RP614 4-Port WebSafe Router $29.99CA Future Shop


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> 
> MAG 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor (Silver) $49.99 After Rebate. [/B]


You must have really liked this deal, since you posted it twice.  I had to order one, it's amazing how cheap monitors are nowadays!


----------



## w_kothlow (Apr 23, 2003)

i would like to buy a good cpu for under $200. no preference on brand. preferably something overclockable.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Why on earth are those cases (http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=0209-4HL&sourceid=00384104774967759786) so cheap???
US$28.95 is roughly AUS$52, which is still 1/5 of the price I'd normally pay for a new case. Are they missing half the case or something? Even without a PSU that is sooo cheap. 
gotrootdude, if you ever find some Australian shops that have deals like that. Please please please please post them! My case is just your standard beige box with blue buttons. Of course I'd love a new case, but I need money to pay for it. But I can certainly afford some of the prices you are quoting. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for the tip on the case Gotrootdude. I just ordered one. I am seriusly considering getting one of those A7N8X boards too.

Mark


----------



## Tim974 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey! I was in the market of buying a new computer and I bought the case from compgeeks and the processor from newegg as you recommended to the other fellow.

Where can I get a great deal on RAM and where can I get a great mobo (with 8x AGP if possible) if you dunno, ill check www.pricewatch.com but that doesnt account for rebates (so I hope to save more then you do at their sites)

[EDIT]
ive been looking at the two mobos you recommended -- why is the one so much cheaper? and which do you use?
thanks
tim


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *www.BestBuy.com - MAG 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor (Silver) $49.99 After Rebate. HOT*


I ordered one and UPS delivered it this morning .... a 17" monitor for $49.99 After Rebate is a great buy. 

There's nothing *Flat Screen* about this Mag 17" Monitor Model: 771FS-s .... * Flat Display.... Yes* http://www.bestbuy.com/Detail.asp?m=488&cat=497&scat=&e=11176540
I'm not really sure how "curved glass" can "flat display"  I'll return this one for a refund minus the restocking fee and with any kind of luck I'll get back $100 of the $128.22

I did find the MAG 17" Flat-Tube Monitor Model: 772PF-b with a 17" "Pure Flat" picture tube ... I've learned Mag models with the 
*FS* designation is "Flat Sorta"  and the Mag models with the *PF* designation or "Pure Flat" is more like what I wanted to purchase. LOL ......... well ya gotta laugh. 

gotrootdude,

Please keep posting the deals because there's some good ones out there indeed.

DS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dark Star:_
> *I ordered one and UPS delivered it this morning .... a 17" monitor for $49.99 After Rebate is a great buy.  *


OTOH, $50 in my hands is the cheapest I've ever seen a 17" monitor, so there's nothing to complain about here, right?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

No complaints ...

For $50.00 or even for $100 its a good deal on a 17" monitor Flat or otherwise.
Ive already got a 17" curved glass monitor so my point is that a Flat Display monitor is what I'm looking to purchase.

I hope that clears up any misunderstandings.

DS


----------



## boing (Jan 26, 2003)

Start Shopping Where?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Envision EN-775E 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor >> only $60.17 + Free Shipping 
Category : Computers : Monitors : CRT : 17"

Staples.com is carrying this 17" Flat Screen Monitor for $149.98 
Also search for "525931" to add paper clips to your shopping cart for $0.19 
Begin checkout now 
On the last page of checkout process, apply $30 off $150 coupon (Code: "51914") on it by clicking on "Enter Coupons" 
There is a $60 Rebate on it until 05/24/2003 
Staples.com offers Free Shipping on all orders over $50 (before any coupon and/or rebate) 
Your Final Price: $149.98 + $0.19 - $30 - $60 = $60.17 + Free Shipping

http://www.edealinfo.com/DailyDeals/030518.shtml

Note: the add paper clips to your shopping cart for $0.19 will push the order to $150.00 ... the total needed to receive the additional $30.00 discount coupon. 

http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/SKU.asp?BCFlag=False&PageType=1&SKU=490583

DS


----------



## jqll123 (Mar 29, 2003)

So, where is this 40G 7200 HDD, if I can find it, I will buy it.


----------



## jqll123 (Mar 29, 2003)

Thanks but, 
I tried that, sorry to say it didn't work......Ah well, one day I will get a HDD.........lol.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The hard drive is sold out, sorry.

To those that got the 8RDA/ 1700+/ heatsink combo for $112
I went on e-bay last night and there were 2 CPU's on sale with the same stepping code cpu you should have received with the board, they were selling for $125 a piece to OC's. The motherboard with that rev. was selling at $91. Looks like a easy way to double your money if you wish to sell!!

Mad Dog Multimedia 56x CDROM $10 at OfficeMax.com 
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccjadcigidlkimcfngcfkmdffidffj.0
For those who just need a CDROM, OfficeMax has this Mad Dog MultiMedia 56X CD-ROM Drive for $40 - $30 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_05/MadDog1.pdf
[Exp 5/24] = $10 + shipping. Free shipping on $50 orders.

BFG GeForce4 MX420 64MB DDR PCI $27 at Outpost.com 
http://www.outpost.com/product/3630165
Here's another cheapie card. Outpost carries the BFG Asylum 64MB PCI Video Card for $87 - $60 rebate
http://image.fp.outpost.com/art/rebates_pdf/3630165.pdf
[Exp 5/31] = $27 + shipping.

Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Mouse $19 at CompGeeks.com 
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=2E963-R&sourceid=00384104774967759786
Refurbished. CompGeeks has this combo with the Logitech Wireless Keyboard + Wireless Scroll Mouse for $29 - super secret code GEEKDUAL = $19 + shipping.

www.CircuitCity.com - Apex 20" TV $89.99 Shipped.
Circuit City has the Apex AT2002 TV on sale for $89.99 with free shipping. Basic mono TV with remote. Search for AT2002.

www.BestBuy.com - KLH DVD Player with CD/CD-R/RW, MP3-CD, WMA and Kodak Picture CD Playback $46.99.
Best Buy has the KLH Mod# KD1220 multi-format DVD player selling for $46.99 with free shipping. Search for KD1220

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor® 80GB, 7200 RPM, 8MB Cache, Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive $59.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do..._DV_18_CT_1802_SC_1802002_FM_682745_SK_678133
Office Depot has the Maxtor® 80GB Ultra ATA/133 Internal Hard Drive, 7200 RPM (item# 678133) selling for $109.84 with a $30 rebate http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print_Frameset.asp?Item_Key=57781
(exp.5/24/03). Enter coupon code 57079838 (exp. 5/31/03) to take another $20 off and your cost $59.84 with free shipping


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Visioneer OneTouch 8700 USB Scanner $25 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005RKO1/ref=nosim/102-5780118-8333719
Amazon has the Visioneer OneTouch 8700 USB Scanner for $55 - $30 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00005RKO1.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 8/30] = $25 with free shipping. [BizRate]

# 48-bit color, 1200x2400 dpi, 7 OneTouch buttons, USB interface


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Buy.com - Yamaha YST MS35D 3 Piece 30 Watt Speaker System $13.99 Shipped. HOT
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10221973&dcaid=1688
Buy.com has the Yamaha YST MS35D speaker system selling for $13.99 with free shipping.

Kworld TV Tuner, Video Capture card with Remote, Model KW-TV878RF PRO Retail $33 (newegg)
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=&submit=Go&description=kworld

KWORLD TV Capture Card enable Windows users to receive and display television, internet information, and enhanced television programs that combine television with data related to the programs. 
Specifications 
Chipset Conexant 878A 
Mpeg 1 & 2 Record and Playback 
Capture 640x480 NTSC 
Shut down PC by Remote, Remote included 
Record and Play FM broadcasts 
OS Support: 98/ME/2000/NT4.0/XP


----------



## Fullclipz (May 16, 2003)

you know any good deals on 15-17'' LCD flat panel monitors, any brand


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Fry's Electronics is advertising a 17 inch for $299 after rebate.

It may show higher on their website, outpost.com


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Fullclipz, Dell is offering a free upgrade to a 17" flat screen, but I bet you are not wanting to buy a new computer this week just for that


----------



## Fullclipz (May 16, 2003)

lol nah i dont wanna buy a comp i want a monitor only haaha, and yeah @ outpost.com i checked...no 17'' for 299


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

17" Sceptre LCD
www.JustDeals.com has the Sceptre X7G-NAGA 17-inch TFT LCD Monitor (Black) Normal Price: $334.95 no rebates; $17 off with coupon LCD17OFF 400:1 contrast, 250 nit brightness, 25ms reponse

Search for X7G-NAGA


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.BestBuy.com - MAG 18" TFT-LCD Flat-Panel Monitor with Internal Speakers $349.99 After Rebates.

Best Buy has the MAG 18" Mod# LT865b monitor selling for $449.99 with a $50 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=37215&e=11213630&s=5388653
(exp. 5/31/03) and a $50 Mag rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=35488&e=11213630&s=5388653
(exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $349.99 with free shipping. Search for LT865b.

BestBuy.com - Verbatim 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $14.99 After Rebates.

Best Buy has the Verbatim 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive Mod# VBT522452A selling for $69.99 with a $25 BB rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/RebateCenter/policy.asp?o=37129&e=11213404&s=5385576
(exp. 5/31/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/RebateCenter/policy.asp?o=35873&e=11213404&s=5385576
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $14.99 with free shipping. Search for VBT522452A.

CompUSA.com - Maxtor 160GB, 7200RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra Series ATA/133 Hard Drive 99.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971438&ref=performics
CompUSA has their house brand (Maxtor) 160GB, 7200RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra Series ATA/133 Hard Drive (item# 300018) selling for $169.99 with a $70 rebate (
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003236.pdf
exp. 7/31/03) making your cost $99.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

CompUsa.com - Mad Dog Dominator 52x24x52 Internal EIDE CD-RW Drive $29.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971421&ref=performics
CompUSA has the Dominator 52x24x52 Internal EIDE CD-RW Drive (item# 301372 ) selling for $59.99 with a $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003239.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $29.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

CompUSA.com - D-Link DCF-660W Wireless 2.4GHz CompactFlash Adapter $19.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971468&ref=performics
CompUSA has the DCF-660W Wireless 2.4GHz CompactFlash Adapter (item# 303414) selling for $49.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003312.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $19.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

CompUSA.com - Mad Dog 16x Internal IDE DVD-ROM Drive $19.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971470&ref=performics
CompUSA has the Mad Dog 16x Internal IDE DVD-ROM Drive (item# 99637) selling for $49.99 with a $30 rebate
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003241.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $19.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pic-up.

CompUSA.com - PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module $14.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971482&ref=performics
CompUSA has a PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR DIMM 184 Pin Memory Module (item# 289575) selling for 44.99 with a $30 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003268.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $14.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

www.BestBuy.com - Hard Drive Deals.

Maxtor 40.0GB, 2MB Cache, 7200 RPM Internal Hard Drive - $79.99 - $50 in rebates = $29.99. Search for L01J040G 
Western Digital Caviar Special Edition 120.0GB, 8MB Cache, 7200 Rpm Internal Hard Drive - $159.99 - $80 rebate = $79.99. Search for WD1200JBRTL 
Western Digital Caviar Special Edition 80.0GB, 8MB Cache, 7200 Rpm Internal Hard Drive - $99.99 - $40 in rebates = $59.99. Search for WD800JBRTL

OfficeMax.com - Logisys 17" True Flat Screen CRT Monitor $69.99 After Rebate.
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...xpansionOID=-536879891&prodBlockOID=536992722
OfficeMax has the Logisys Mod# LGX750 17" True Flat Screen CRT Monitor (item# 20200881) selling for $159.99 with a $60 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/misc/MayLogisys.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=DQ0QG6clDeE&offerid=32481.89468894&type=10&subid=
(exp. 7/12/03) and add item# 20200881 to your cart and checkout. Your cost $69.99 with free shipping.

CircuitCity.com - eMachines 2.2 GHz T2240 Desktop, 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor, And Canon S330 Printer $369.97 After Rebates.

eMachines T2240 computer $399.99 with a $150 bundle rebate. Search for T2240 
Proview 17" Flat-screen CRT monitor $149.99 with a $60 rebate. Search for PRO745 
Canon S330 color bubble jet printer $79.99 with a $50 bundle rebate. Search for S330


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

OfficeMax is showing WD 120GB hard drive 7200 RPM For $59.99 after rebate..........such a deal!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

CircuitCity.com - Centon 512MB DDR SDRAM Desktop Memory Module $19.99 After Rebates. HOT

Circuit City has the Centon 512MB DDR SDRAM Desktop Memory Module (Item# 512MBDDR) selling for $79.99 with a $25 Centon rebate (exp. 5/31/03 - original UPC) and a $35 CC rebate (exp. 5/31/03 - copy of UPC) making your cost just $19.99. PC1600 and PC2100 compatible and works with both DDR266 and DDR200 front side bus speeds. Search for 512MBDDR.

They don't have it in stock for shipping, but I just ordered for local pickup and they had it locally.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I picked up the Centon 512mb DDR yesterday at CircuitCity, and I was pleased to note that the actual label on the SIMM is PC2700, even though the packaging says PC1600/2100.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *OfficeMax is showing WD 120GB hard drive 7200 RPM For $59.99 after rebate..........such a deal! *


They must be showing it in invisible ink, I don't see it.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Here's a good one, and only 1 cent shipping today only. (CompUsa has 1 cent shipping today only) 5/26/03

www.CompUSA.com - Maxtor 160GB, 7200RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra Series ATA/133 Hard Drive 99.99 After Rebate.
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...494&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971438&ref=performics
CompUSA has their house brand (Maxtor) 160GB, 7200RPM, 8MB Cache Internal Ultra Series ATA/133 Hard Drive (item# 300018) selling for $169.99 with a $70 rebate 
http://media.compusa.com/pdfs/0003236.pdf
(exp. 7/31/03) making your cost $99.99. Add $5 for shipping or use in-store pick-up.

Also from CompUSA
PNY 256MB PC2100 DDR DIMM $45 - $30 rebate = $15
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...470&cm_pla=BYOL&cm_ite=j971511&ref=performics

CircuitCity-Western Digital 7200RPM 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $180 - $100 rebates = $80
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=Yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g

Western Digital 100GB 7200RPM Drive $70 After $70 rebates at CircuitCity.com
http://www.circuitcity.com/detail.j...=yes&affiliateid=38923688&goTo=detail&c=1&b=g

BestBuy: Western Digital 120GB 8MB Cache Hard Drive $160 - $80 rebate = $80
http://www.bestbuy.com/Detail.asp?m=488&cat=511&scat=&e=11161878

Awesome Norcent DP300 DVD Player $30 at Amazon.com 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007FSB9/ref=nosim/bensbargaicenter/102-5780118-8333719
$10 price drop! In the market for a no-name DVD player? Amazon has this one priced at $40 - $10 rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007FSB9.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
[Exp 6/30] = $30, but no free shipping. Dual laser pickup, plays DVD, CD, CD-R, CD-RW, mp3. 
Reviews: http://www.dvdrhelp.com/dvdplayers.php?DVDnameid=1681&Search=Search&#comments

Don't forget to get some things to sell on e-bay.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by johnwill:_
> *They must be showing it in invisible ink, I don't see it.  *


It's on the front page of their sale flyer....maybe not an online order option at that price. 2014-85555/2034-6127 shows as the item number.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Spend some money and make some money deals.

Amazon.com - Microsoft Money 2003 Standard Make $10 After Rebate. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000069IL4/
Amazon has Microsoft Money 2003 Standard selling for $24.99 with a $10 Mfg rebate
http://www.microsoft.com/insider/rebates/detail.asp?ProductRebateID=277
(exp. 8/15/03 - form in box) and a $20 Amazon rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000069IL4.01.RB08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 6/14/03 - limit 3) making your cost $-5.01. But now the crazy part of this deal. In the middle of the product screen they are offering the bundle of this software along with TaxCut 2002 Standard for just $19.99. So use the "Buy both and save" button on the MS Money product page to purchase it with TaxCut at the price of $19.99 and send in your $30 of rebates and make $10.01 and just toss the useless TaxCut software. Buy more pay less - lets hope they start doing it with more things!

# PowerDVD XP 4.0 Standard Upgrade from PowerDVD 2.5 or Up Multi-channel (download) = $-4.99 after rebates.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005UL1A/
$20 rebate (exp. 6/14/03)
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00007BKVG.01.RB08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

# Roxio VideoWave Movie Creator 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006GTDU/
selling for $39.99 with a $30 Mfg. rebate
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006GTDU.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 12/31/03 - original UPC) and a $20 Amazon rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006GTDU.01.RB08.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 6/14/03 - copy of UPC) = $-10.01.

# MovieShop 6 selling for $15.99
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006I52R/
with this $20 upgrader rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006I52R.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 12/31/03) = $-4.01. (VideoWave above will make you eligible for upgrade rebate)

# Amazon rebates do not require that you cut out UPC so items that only have Amazon rebates can be sold on eBay as new to make some money!
Spend $91 and get back $121 around 25% in a few months, better than putting your money in the bank.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

OfficeMax.com - Cendyne 4X Internal DVD+RW Drive $119.99 After Rebates. HOT

OfficeMax has the Cendyne 4X Internal DVD+RW drive (item# 20348170) selling for $219.99 with a $30 Mfg rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_05/Cendyne1.pdf
(exp. 5/31/03) and a $40 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_05/PRebates1.pdf
(#37 exp. 5/31/03). Start shopping with this $30 off $150 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promo.jsp?campaign=6SCK0K6S2V2
(exp. 7/12/03) and search for 20348170 to find the drive and add it to your cart and checkout. Your final cost after coupon and rebate = $119.99 with free shipping. If you don't mind more rebates start with this $50 off $250 coupon 
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promo.jsp?campaign=93W1DPXS2V2
(exp. 7/12/03) and add the drive and $30.01 of free after rebate items (found here)
http://www.morestuff4less.com/categories/officeMax/2003/05/25.html#a2002
to your order to get the drive and $30 worth of filler items for $99.99.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.Circuit City.com is clearing out Siemens Networking gear. Most available only for local pickup. Search for siemens

Siemens SpeedStream Wireless DSL/Cable Router $29.99, Wireless PC Card $19.99.

www.Hackingthexbox.com is giving 20% off their book with coupon: techtv


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.CircuitCity.com - eMachines 2.2 GHz T2240 Desktop, 17" Flat Screen CRT Monitor, And Canon S330 Printer $269.97 After Rebates And Reward Dollars. HOT HOT
The computer system is quite capable of handling everything but heavy gaming and the printer is excellent
eMachines T2240 computer $399.99 with a $150 bundle rebate. Search for T2240 
Proview 17" Flat-screen CRT monitor $149.99 with a $60 rebate. Search for PRO745 
Canon S330 color bubble jet printer $79.99 with a $50 bundle rebate. Search for S330 
Use your MSN wallet at checkout and get $100 in MSN Reward Dollars.

MSN reward dollars info: http://shopping.msn.com/softcontent/softcontent.aspx?scpId=2977&scmId=1301

Don't care for e-machines?
Take the drives/CPU/monitor/printer and put them with a new motherboard and case and still save a bundle. 

Use the MSN reward money on free after rebate stuff at officemax, or to buy a DVD writer later on!


----------



## Tim974 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey man, i bought that alum case from computergeeks that you had up as deal of the day a while ago. It looks cool and all, but it really sucks. I'm not blaming your or anything, but it came with a dead power supply first off. Then when I was removing the front panel to install my fanbus and DVD (with a back up 350 watt power supply), the crappy pieces of plastic snapped. 4 out of 6 of them. Wow does this case suck. I'm not blaming you or anything man, keep up the good work with the posting, but I'm just warning anyone who's planning on buying this case. I may try to RMA it, but I doubt it'll work. Oh well

Tim


----------



## starwolf39 (Jan 26, 2001)

Thanks for the warning Tim974.

I'm definitely not gonna buy that case now.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

I try to help, as far as the cheapy case, sometimes I make a bad call. I'm not selling the merchandise, therefore it should always be a case of buyer beware. Thanks for the heads up on the CompGeeks Case, I'll look for reviews on the cases from now on before I post.

Verbatim 2.4x2.4x8 DVD+R/RW Drive $130 at wwStaples.com

Search for 495744 to find the Verbatim 2.4x2.4x8 DVD+R/RW priced at $160 - $30 code 10443 = $130 with free shipping.

Khypermedia 150-CDR spindles free w/rebate at OfficeMax.com

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccladcihfdkljjcfngcfkmdffjdfgg.0 
OfficeMax has this current offer: Buy both the 100 and 50 pack spindles of 32x kHypermedia CDRs for $20 - $20 rebate
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_05/ERebates1.pdf
= free after rebate. Get to $50 for free shipping.

Warcraft 3 Expansion: The Frozen Throne $33 at Amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00008ODBQ/
Amazon has Warcraft 3 Expansion: The Frozen Throne for a decent price of $33 with free shipping. Lots of Five-star reviews from Amazon customers.

Pick up a Logitech MX700 Cordless Optical Mouse and save $30 with code WARCRAFT3MX7, bringing the price to $35 w/coupon. 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006HZ0L/

OfficeMax.com - Micro Advantage 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $9.99 After Rebate Or Free With MSN Reward Money. (repost - back in stock)
http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...BV_EngineID=cccladcihfdkljjcfngcfkmdffjdfgg.0
OfficeMax has the Micro Advantage 52X24X52 CD-RW Drive (item# 20220529) selling for $49.99 with a $40 rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_05/ERebates1.pdf
(#37 exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $9.99. Add a small item to get over $50 for free shipping. If you use your MSN wallet at checkout get $10 in MSN Rewards making it free.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

VGA CHAINTECH Geforce3 TI200 128MB TV $80
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...factory=1487&Type=Refurbish&sortby=14&order=1


----------



## Tim974 (Feb 22, 2003)

oh, no problem man, im not blaming you. Im just telling people who may want to buy it not to. It ended up costing me almost $50 (including S&H) and really wasn't worth it. On the page though, it looked like a great deal.

Keep up the good work


Tim


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.CircuitCity.com - Western Digital 7200RPM, 8MB Cache, 120GB Internal Hard Drive $43.99 After Rebates And MSN Money.

Circuit City has the WD 120GB Mod# WD1200JBRTL drive selling for $179.99 with a $20 CC rebate
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=73913&c=1&b=g
(exp. 5/31/03) and a $80 Mfg rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=73910&c=1&b=g
(exp. 5/31/03) making your cost $79.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet to checkout and you will be credited $36.00 in MSN Reward dollars bringing your cost down to $43.99. Search for WD1200JBRTL.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Amazon.com - Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback Wheel (USB) And Nascar Racing 2003 $22.73 After Rebates. HOT HOT HOT Holy Hotdogs!!!

Amazon has the Microsoft SideWinder Force Feedback Wheel 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006D2KR/
and NASCAR Racing 2003 Season
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000077WA5/
selling as a bundle for $62.73 (today only) with a $20 Mfg rebate 
page 1 http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006D2KR.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
page 2
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00006D2KR.01.RB02.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
exp. 6/30/03 - limit 5) for the wheel and a $20 Amazon rebate 
http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B000077WA5.01.RB01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg
(exp. 6/14/03 - limit 3) on Nascar 2003. Use the "Buy both and save" button in the middle of the product page to get the special pricing of $62.73 for both items. Your cost for the wheel and the game just $22.73 with free shipping and no taxes after rebates. A great deal at this price. Review 
http://www.hardwarefusion.net/content/000128.php
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,4149,689609,00.asp
http://www.activewin.com/reviews/hardware/joysticks/microsoft/ffwheel/

Wheel alone sells for $99.99 at Best Buy and Circuit City. FYI - you must send in the entire box top from the wheel box. If you purchased this recently call Amazon Customer Service at 800-201-7575 and they will credit you $5. More info on the Microsoft rebate


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.CircuitCity.com - Nintendo Game Boy® Advance SP $99.99 Shipped Free And Earn $20 MSN Reward Dollars.

Circuit City has the Nintendo Game Boy® Advance SP in stock selling for $99.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $20 in MSN Rewards money bringing your total cost to $79.99 shipped. Search for Advance SP.

Amazon.com - Nikon Coolpix 2000 2MP Digital Camera w/ 3x Optical Zoom $139.88 After Rebate.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00006N21O/
Amazon has the Nikon Coolpix 2000 2MP Digital Camera on clearance for $189.88 with a $50 Mfg. rebate (exp. 6/30/03) making your cost $139.88 with free shipping and no taxes for most.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.CircuitCity.com - Western Digital Internal EIDE 80GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive $69.99 After Rebate + Earn $22 In MSN Money.

Circuit city has the WD 80GB Mod# WD800JBRTL drive selling for $109.99 with a $10 CC rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=74177&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/07/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://www.circuitcity.com/cs_conte...t=Help+&+Services/Rebates&incat=74174&c=1&b=g
(exp. 6/07/03) making your cost $69.99 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $22 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $47.99. Search for WD800JBRTL.

OfficeMax.com - Cendyne 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive $9.98 After Rebate + Earn $14 In MSN Money.

OfficeMax has the Cendyne 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW Drive selling for $69.98 with a $30 OM rebate 
http://officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#20 exp. 6/07/03) and a $30 Mfg rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/Cendyne1.pdf
(exp 6/07/03) making your cost $9.98 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $14 in MSN Rewards money bringing your cost to $-4.02.

OfficeMax.com - Western Digital 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache, 60GB Hard Drive $49.98 + MSN Money.

Office Max has the Western Digital 60GB Hard Drive (item# 20076917) selling for $79.98 with a $20 mfg rebate
http://officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/WD1.pdf
(exp. 6/07/03) and a $10 OM rebate 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_06/PCash1.pdf
(#23 exp. 6/07/03) making your cost $49.98 with free shipping. Use your MSN wallet at checkout and earn $16 in MSN Rewards money.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with the CenDyne CDRW drive? Is it decent quality?


----------



## Tim974 (Feb 22, 2003)

From what I've heard, Cendyne is just a company that buys overstock drives from other companies and slaps their names on it. So the quality is really hard to judge, since it changes with what model drive it is, and who makes it. It's a gamble, but it could end up being a good drive. 

by the way, the guys over at the overclockers.com forum are talking about cendyne's too. Apparantly there are some huge sales going on with them...


Tim


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

What about Micro Advantage? you know anything about them?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, what do you want for $10  Buy two


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I already ordered the Cen Dyne Candy TYVM!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Friend of mine got a CenDyne, rebadged Lite-on. Good drive if you ask me.


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

I use them in my builds all the time. Haven't had a problem yet


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks guys for the responses. I have already ordered one. I am building my first PC so I need all the help I can get. Like candy said "Lol, what do you want for $10 Buy two"  


Mark


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

60gig 7200rpm hard drive & 52x24x52 CDRW for $38, or Free

Start shopping with this $25 off 125 link
http://www.officemax.com/max/solutions/product/promotion.jsp?campaign=0F52YNK02V2

Add Item 20214313 Cendyne 52x24x52 Internal CD-RW 
and Item 20076917 Western Digital 60GB Hard Drive

Use all rebates. Total after rebates = $38 + tax

Pay with your MSN wallet and get $38 MSN money!!!!


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey all,

Was anyone able to order the officemax hdd or cdr online? (I keep getting "generictable data not found" whenever I try to add eitherone to the cart... all items except those 2 work fine.

BTW... Thanks gotrootdude for keeping an heads up and then passing it on to us!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I ordered the CenDyne CDRW drive with no problem last night.


----------



## gws226 (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey Flrman1.

Thanks for the FYI... maybe its something with corporate network here...the techs here have no clue what their doing.

I will give it shot when I get home tonight.

G


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The 60 gig drive is now sold out. That's why it's not showing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How about starting a new thread for the deal of the day? This one is getting kinda' long.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

But atleast this way we can keep a complete record of all the great deals gotrootdude has uncovered. Aww if only he'd uncover some Australian sites that contained similar prices. I don't know of any rebate coupons or anything for Australian stores.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Well the CenDyne CD burner was delivered this AM and it too is a Lite On. Needless to say I am very pleased! 

Thanks again Gotrootdude.:up: 

Mark


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor 40GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Hard Drive $29.84 After Rebate.
http://www.officedepot.com/ddSKU.do?level=SK&id=368121
Office Depot has the Maxtor 40GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Hard Drive Item# 368121 selling for $79.84 with a $30 rebate 
http://209.69.149.201/sku/showrebate.asp?sku=368121
(exp. 6/07/03) and use coupon code 11771909 at checkout to save another $20 making your cost $29.84 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.BestBuy.com - PNY 256MB PC2700 DDR DIMM Memory $14.99 After Rebate. HOT

Best Buy has PNY 256MB PC2700 DDR DIMM Memory selling for $39.99 with a $25 rebate 
http://www.bestbuy.com/rebatecenter/policypu.asp?o=36739&e=11207106&s=4949033
(exp. 6/07/03) making your cost $14.99 with free shipping. Great deal on 333MHz, 184-pin DIMM memory. Search for D256MPC270PT.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

CompGeeks.com - Factory Reconditioned FinePix 2800 Digital Camera, 32MB SmartMedia Card, And Mini Tripod $199.
http://www.compgeeks.com/details.asp?invtid=FINEPIX2800-R&sourceid=00402342857160155325
ComputerGeeks has the Refurbished FinePix 2800 Digital Camera (item# FINEPIX2800-R) selling for $219. Use coupon code GEEK2800 to reduce price to $199 and get a 32MB Kodak SmartMedia card and mini tripod free.

Needs rechargable batteries.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Executive Leather Chair $20 at www.OfficeDepot.com

1. Add this $20 off $75 coupon using code 11771909
2. Then search for and add the Executive Leather Chair (item 680119) at $70
3. Add anything to reach $75 - $20 coupon - $35 rebate [Exp 6/22] = $20 with free shipping.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Update

So far this is what I have gotten to start building.

I got the case from ComputerGeeks but I don't think I am going to use it for this machine. I believe I am going to get a higher quality case and PS for this one and just save this one for whatever.

I got the processor from Newegg AMD Athlon XP 2400+ 2.0 Ghz. 266 fsb retail box= $90 no tax no shipping. The same cpu has gone down to $88. Check it out below;

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...alog=343&manufactory=1028&description=&page=2

I got the the Maxtor 200GB 7200rpm 8mb cache from Compusa for $149 after rebates. It also came with a free ATA133 PCI card in the box. I won't need that though as the board I am most likely going to get has that onboard.

The board I am thinking about getting is the MSI K7N2 Delta-ILSR . Link below.

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=436&MODEL=MS-6570

I can get it here locally for $142 + tax


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

REFURBISHED: MSI Motherboard for AMD Athlon/AthlonXP/Duron processors (@ 100/133/166 FSB), Model# K7N2-L

At newegg http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=&submit=Go&description=K7N2

in stock now.

So far I've bought 6 of the 1700+ Athlons from Newegg at $44 (using different accounts, 2 per customer)  I would'ave bought this over the 2400+ anyday.
All have stepping JUIHB and all can overclock to 2ghz @ 400mhz system bus. I got one beside me running @ 2400mhz.  Also, take a tip buying the M2-TR2 heatsink for $10.99 it's great. the 2.4 overclock idles at 30C with it.

Second one down on this page, don't get the M1 that's first, it stinks. 
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproduct.asp?DEPA=&submit=Go&description=tr2

The one thing I want to get on my personal systems is a raid card. The 2.4 overclock is amazing (outdoes a 3000+), but benchmarks (sisandra) show the hard drive performance slightly below that of a 2meg ATA100 7200rpm drive.  That's on a maxtor 7200 80gig. I figure I can pick up another drive and put it in a raid array to fix this.


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

I brought my Micro Advantage CDRW ordered form office max and HD, scanner and CDRs from staples(dirt cheap!  14.72 after everything!) over today(had it shipped to MI). thanks gotrootdude and everybody else! :up: :up: :up: :up: 

now i'm gonna need help in putting them in-my first time 

thanks!


----------



## rosh325 (Jan 30, 2003)

not a problem..just start a new thread in hardware and we'll help you


----------



## bhav (Dec 30, 2002)

gonna do that as soon as i get time to work on this new stuff. going to work right now  but be back soon!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

www.OfficeDepot.com - Microsoft MN-500 Wireless Router $19.14 After Rebates.

Office Depot has the Microsoft Wireless Base Station (Item# 664273) Mfg. part# L21-00001 selling for $79.14 with a $20 Microsoft rebate
http://www.microsoft.com/insider/rebates/detail.asp?ProductRebateID=299
(exp. 6/30/03 - original UPC) and a $20 OD rebate
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/Rebate_Print.asp?Item_Key=60271
(exp. 6/07/03 - copy of UPC) and apply coupon code 11771909 (exp. 6/30/03) to take $20 off your order and your cost is $19.14 after rebates with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

OfficeDepot.com - Leather Or Fabric Exucutive Chair And Chairmat $29.98 After Rebate.

Office Depot has a $35 rebate 
http://209.69.149.201/sku/showrebate.asp?sku=679943
(exp. 6/22/03) when you buy one of the two chairs listed below and the chairmat listed.

Add one of the following chairs:

Furniture At Work® Venture Leather Executive Chair, Black Item# 680119 $69.99 
Vanderbilt Fabric Executive Chair, Gray Item# 679943 $69.99
And add the chairmat

Tenex® Foldable Basix® Chairmat For Low-Pile Carpets, 36" x 48", Standard Lip Item# 911900 $14.99
Apply coupon code 11771909 (exp. 6/30/03) to take $20 off your order and your cost for a chair and chairmat is $29.98 after rebate with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

OfficeDepot.com - Maxtor 40GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Hard Drive $29.84 After Rebate.

Office Depot has the Maxtor 40GB, 7200 RPM, 2MB Cache Hard Drive Item# 368121 selling for $79.84 with a $30 rebate 
http://209.69.149.201/sku/showrebate.asp?sku=368121
(exp. 6/07/03) and use coupon code 11771909 at checkout to save another $20 making your cost $29.84 with free shipping.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi.......I'm new here. On the Cendyne 52x24x52 internal CD-RW drive. How do you get both rebates when you order on the web, and what is MSN Rewards. Do you copy the rebate forms or what.
Sorry about these dumb questions.
Many thanks.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Prof you can get the CenDyne rebate form off the website and print it but the Mfr. rebate will be in the box it is shipped to you in. Actually mine came with a rebate book with both of them in it. The Office Max rebate is on page 5 and the CenDyne form is on page 45. I printed the OfficeMax form off the net because I could make it larger making it easier to print clearly.


Mark


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Hi Mark......many thanks for that information. I'm not used to ordering on the Web. It looks like a good deal... worth a try.
Again, many thanks.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------



## jrsr1 (Jun 23, 2003)

Can anyone tell me where to get a good deal on a 128 mb jump drive usb or higher? Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/3555784


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Maxtor 120GB 8MB Cache Drive $60 at OfficeDepot.com

Search for item 678808 to find the Maxtor 120GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $110 - $20 off $100 purchase code 23095768 [Exp 8/7] - $30 rebate 
http://rebates.teg-online.com/officedepot/rebate_print_frameset.asp?sku=678808&level=SK
[Exp 8/2] = $60 with free shipping.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

SanDisk 128MB SecureDigital Card, $34.94 SHIPPED FREE!

Go to www.Staples.com and add item "492033" to your cart for $49.94

At checkout apply coupon code "97777" to get $5 off $20

There's also a $10 rebate 
http://www.staplesrebates.com/weblogic/rebateshq/staples/searchPromotionsBySKUOrUPC?FindValue=492033
(expires 08.02.2003)

Orders over $50 ship for free!

$49.94 - $5 coupon - $10 rebate + $0 shipping = $34.94 SHIPPED FREE!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Lexar 128MB USB JumpDrive $27 at Buy.com

Buy.com has the Lexar 128MB USB Flash JumpDrive priced at $37 - $10 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/National_JD_Q303.pdf
[Exp 9/31] = $27 + shipping. No driver installation required. New customers can use this free shipping coupon.

http://www.buy.com/retail/coupon.asp?prid=80093652&dcaid=1688

They also have the Lexar JumpDrive 2.0 Pro 256MB for $72 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=10336207&dcaid=1688
- $15 rebate 
http://ak.buy.com/buy_assets/retail/pdfs/006/National_JDP_Q303.pdf
[Exp 9/30] = $57 with free shipping. USB 2.0 compliant for speedy transfers.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Officemax has a 128mb Jump Drive for $30 AR

http://www.officemax.com/max/soluti...ath=/product/prodBlock.jsp&BV_UseBVCookie=yes

$39.98 - $10 Rebate Expires 9/13 
http://images.officemax.com/pdf/2003_07BTS/Lexar.pdf
= $30


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Amazon has a 256mb jump for $60 AR Shipped

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00007K3A3


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just wanted to point out that this was bounced to the top with my answer, your new deal of the day is probably where you meant to post


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gotrootdude:_
> *Maxtor 120GB 8MB Cache Drive $60 at OfficeDepot.com
> 
> Search for item 678808 to find the Maxtor 120GB 7200RPM 8MB Cache Hard Drive for $110 - $20 off $100 purchase code 23095768 [Exp 8/7] - $30 rebate
> ...


Just for an FYI, I tried to order this and they are out of stock, not sure if it is just my zipcode or not, but I called the store, they quoted $120 and when I mentioned the online price, they said that they would honor it, so I'm on my way to pick one up


----------



## thisbejonas (Jul 8, 2003)

OfficeMax is showing WD 120GB hard drive 7200 RPM For $59.99 after rebate..........such a deal!


I just went and got the last 1 from our local store......what a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha picked up a 19" tft lcd monitor from best buy while i was out.....its a happy day in computer land


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What did you have to pay for monitor?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Just wanted to point out that this was bounced to the top with my answer, your new deal of the day is probably where you meant to post  *


Well, the new deal of the day has got bigger than this thread now!


----------

